# how thick skinned is "ultra" board (LDF) ? spoil-board



## j ferguson (Jan 26, 2017)

I bought a 4x8x1/2 low density fiber-board to use for spoil board on my vacuum table.  It was sold as "Ultra" 
I designed the table to work with board that is 1/4 inch thick thinking that I should get good air-flow if I mill 1/8 inch off each face of this board.  Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jan 26, 2017)

The Weeke routers we use here use 3/4" mdf spoil board. They mill about 1mm to 2mm off each side as I understand it- that would be about .062. I think I'd start there - you can always mill more off.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 26, 2017)

That should work.  I normally use 3/8 MDF and skin about 0.030 or so off of each side.  Sometimes I waffle cut the back side.


----------



## j ferguson (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks for the ideas.  My table is 10X18 inches, suction from a homedepot shop-vac which fits atop a 5 gallon paint bucket.  I'm replacing a little smaller table which I made entirely of MDF ans which seemed to be able to hold using this suction source up to an area about 6x12 (inches).  I've now cut 1/8 inch off of each face of the LDF and will see how that works.  the new table may also be leaking here and there, so I need to track that down too. the way I work if i can get good holding in an area 6X14, I'll be happy.  I'm using 3 inch blue tape to cover the area not holding the workpiece.


----------



## j ferguson (Jan 26, 2017)

Seems to work fine.  the beauty of the ldf insert over my former table is that i can resurface the ldf a couple of times before I need to replace it and the new one will only need to be surfaced both sides and I'm in business.  I've gotta put a gage on this to get some idea of what suction I'm pulling.


----------

